# I just felt like sharing...



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

It's a beautiful day, I'm in good spirits,life is good, so I wanted to share with you all. I hope you enjoy my collection. It's a good mix of stuff


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

:wave:


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice collection.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice set


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

nice collection! I see a Florida Florks Imp in there. 

Florida Forks


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

And it's one of my favorites 



Arnisador78 said:


> nice collection! I see a Florida Florks Imp in there.
> 
> Florida Forks


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood  Nice collection  Thanks for sharing


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

How cool is that?!?!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! You are an addict, for sure ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Good gravy Ms. R, that's some sort of diverse collection. It's so neat to shoot all sorts of frames as you have so nicely exemplified. Great you shared with us! Please encourage other lady members to get in the slingshot pond and swim with us. I see in the southwest tournament some ladies shot, and at least came along with their fellas. This is a universal sport really. Just my :twocents: worth.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

It is realy some collection, congratulations!!

jazz


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Very nice collection..Hard to figure out your shooter for the will be for the day..As I am sure you do*

*rotate them...Thank you for sharing..~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A very nice collection, thanks or sharing


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

A tantalizingly eclectic array, indicative of a refined, yet insatiably adventurous spirit. Nice marbles too!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice vibe and nice collection! Thanks for sharing both!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Good to hear good news! B)

Thanks a lot!

(The hammergrip, above, the second in green, what is it for a shape?)



Rip


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Rip! Were you referring to the slingshot that is top row second from the left? If so, I guess it has kind of a hammerhead design. Widespread forks. Nothing fancy. I was bored one night and decided to use a scrap piece of schedule 80 pvc to make a hammer grip. I used a hacksaw to cut the pipe vertically down a little less than half way, heated the pipe up over my stovetop range, then once it was pliable I bent and twisted it to the shape of my liking It actually shoots damn well and didn't cost me a penny. If that's not the slingshot you were talking about I suppose the only other green looking one would be my doctored up Marksman sling I wrapped in paracord and put some rubber sleeves on bottom row second from the right. Hope this was helpful and thanks for asking


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Dear Ms. Reed,

yes, i am asking on the pvc shape and it looks very nice, in my opinion. Well done! 

Thank You.



Rip


----------



## yelper4 (Jan 25, 2016)

KOOL!!!!!! I'm jealous.....


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice group!


----------



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

just a few of my naturals


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet collection! I like them all!


----------

